# EMS Rap



## Anjel (Jan 27, 2011)

I thought this was pretty funny


Paramedic rap

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5fX2s_lqS0


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jan 27, 2011)

A couple of grads from Durham College. I play that one during breaks for my FR students. I like how light hearted it is. Nothing against those FDNY raps but this one speaks more to the job for me then the intensity of those other raps.


----------

